# shipping split



## LuisE

Buenas tardes a todos, estoy realizando una traducción sobre un documento en mi trabajo (ingeniería eléctrica) y necesito ayuda (mi ingles es básico). La palabra que me tiene complicado (hasta el momento) es Shipping split..., además si pudiesen ayudarme con las demás palabras subrayadas.

Espero me puedan ayudar.

El contexto:
The equipment layout, door and panel location, Power Center size, anchoring
details, *shipping split*(s) with equipment dimensions and working clearances
shall be indicated on the Layout Drawing.

Mi intento de traducción:
La disposición de equipos, la puerta y ubicación del panel, tamaño del centro de mando, detalles de anclaje, _*shipping split*_ con las dimensiones y autorizaciones de trabajo del equipo deberán ser indicados en el plano de instalación.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## kakapadaka

¿Se estará tratando de algún equipo que se envía en partes para que el destinatario lo monte? ¿O es una cosa pero compuesta de muchos elementos, no sé, un contenedor de coches?


----------



## LuisE

kakapadaka said:


> ¿Se estará tratando de algún equipo que se envía en partes para que el destinatario lo monte? ¿O es una cosa pero compuesta de muchos elementos, no sé, un contenedor de coches?




se trata de un contenedor de equipos electricos (Power House o Shelter)....


----------



## kakapadaka

Intuyo que _shipping split _debe ser alguna forma de repartir o dividir lo que se envía. Puedo imaginarme dos posibilidades:
1. Se divide el transporte en partes y se manda los bienes más de una vez.
2. Se divide los equipos eléctricos dentro del transporte, por ejemplo repartiéndolos entre bolsas/paquetes/cajas separadas en el mismo contenedor.


----------



## LuisE

kakapadaka said:


> Intuyo que _shipping split _debe ser alguna forma de repartir o dividir lo que se envía. Puedo imaginarme dos posibilidades:
> 1. Se divide el transporte en partes y se manda los bienes más de una vez.
> 2. Se divide los equipos eléctricos dentro del transporte, por ejemplo repartiéndolos entre bolsas/paquetes/cajas separadas en el mismo contenedor.




Gracias me das una buena idea para interpretarlo... muchas gracias..

Respecto a las otras palabras subrayadas podrias ayudarme??


----------



## kakapadaka

Me parecen correctas tus traducciones, a lo mejor lo de "plano de instalación" como _layout drawing _merecería alguna mejora, en realidad no sale bien claro que es efectivamente un plano de instalación. A lo mejor es simplemente _los planos _o _esquemas _o _dibujo._ No me extraña que te resulte difícil, algunos conceptos sí resultaron un poco ambiguos


----------



## LuisE

ok.. muchas gracias por tu ayuda..

Creo que este así esta bien:
El diseño de los equipos, la ubicación de las puertas y el panel, el tamaño del Power House, los detalles de anclaje, la división con las dimensiones de equipos y autorizaciones de trabajo deberán ser indicados en el plano.


----------



## kakapadaka

Sin la posibilidad de consultar el autor del texto para pedir más detalles, lo haría así mismo. Queda poco claro, pero el texto original también es así. un saludo!


----------



## k-in-sc

Shipping Split: MCC lineups that include several vertical sections may be joined side-by-side at the factory into one or more “shipping splits.” This facilitates shipping, handling and installation. Up to three sections may be combined in a shipping split.
Source


----------



## kakapadaka

Could you give any synonyms? Or a Spanish translation?


----------



## k-in-sc

No, sorry. It's not clear whether the sections shipped joined together have to be separated for installation. But one thing that's clear is that a "shipping split" isn't the same as a "divided shipment" -- it's kind of the opposite, in fact.


----------



## kakapadaka

So it's more like certain pieces of equipment stacked together for easier assembly?


----------



## k-in-sc

Not stacked, joined side by side.


----------



## LuisE

I understand than you say (k-in-sc) but it's hard to find a word in spanish to discribe it... it's kind of modular equipment like MCC insulate by gas but I'm talking about a big Shelter so I don't know why they use "shipping split" to say modular... i'm really confused.. 

(sorry my english is so so)


----------



## k-in-sc

Secciones de envío?


----------



## LuisE

ok.. thank you!


----------

